# Any Facebook experts?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, I use FB. But suddenly I'm having trouble with my Newsfeed.
I belong to several groups however, ALL of them are set to no for all notifications and I am not 'following' any of them.

All of a sudden everything posted on the page for these groups is showing up in my Newsfeed.
I don't want anything from my groups in my Newsfeed - when I want to see what's new, I go to that group and see it.

How do I get this stopped?
It worked just the way I wanted it to up until several days ago. Now, everything is popping up in my Newsfeed.
I've cleared my cache, removed my history, hard booted my machine, run malware, run antivirus but I can't figure out how to keep the group posts off my Newsfeed all of a sudden.

Ideas?








- nope, not following

Everything set to Off/No


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't do facebook but I have a thought, have you checked your settings for each of the groups? Your newsfeed may not be checked but the group settings could have been changed (updated).


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine is just the opposite. The few I want to follow like 911 fire real important stuff is not but junk is.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know why it suddenly started, but you can click the 3-dot menu on any post in your news feed, and select either Snooze for 30 Days or Unfollow, and that should take care of it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@Danaus29 -thanks, but the settings for each individual group are set to 'no' and Not Follow
@backwoodsman7 - I have done the 3dot menu thing on each post but there are dozens every day :-(
@Forcast - trade you?, lol


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

mzgarden said:


> @backwoodsman7 - I have done the 3dot menu thing on each post but there are dozens every day :-(


Only once per group should do it. If it's not working, something is wrong with Facebook. In that case, they'll get it fixed eventually; until then, there's not really anything you can do but put up with it. Just remember, you're Facebook's product, not their customer, so they're not really that motivated to make sure your experience is good.


----------



## jimsmith (Sep 24, 2010)

In your Facebook settings, go in and log out of all "sessions " not just your current one then log back in. Sometimes this helps problems on Facebook.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks all. I've tried it all and nothing was resolved and then suddenly - it was fixed. I'm going to lean toward what @backwoodsman7 suggested -- it was FB's issue and they fixed it.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone at FB keeps tinkering with the settings.... and then the entire US population thinks something is wrong with "their" FB. Actually, the issue is with the mother ship and if you wait a couple of days, the problem usually goes away.


----------

